# Good morning gentlemen (and ladies), it's gonna be 102 F today!



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

Thermostat set to H-E-L-L here in Portland, Oregon.  How about everyone else?

[Credit for the intro (loosely) goes to Top Gun]:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

A cold front came though here last night and the high is expected to be in the low 80s.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DC is smokin hot!

Right now we are having a very loud and dry thunderstorm.

PARTY!


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

98 forecasted as the high, and our second Code Orange ozone day this week. Damn polluted Delaware... I don't mind riding in the heat, but it bothers me to ride when the air quality goes to [email protected] How do other metropolitan dwellers feel about this?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Becky said:


> ...... I don't mind riding in the heat, but it bothers me to ride when the air quality goes to [email protected] How do other metropolitan dwellers feel about this?


I agree that the air quality is a much bigger issue than heat. In the next couple of days we will be doing most of our riding in the am.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Here in Hartford*

the first real heat wave of the summer (though it pales in comparison with D.C.) temp today low to mid 90's, but dewpoint close to 70, which is way sticky. We get two more days of it, then a break before (and through?) the weekend.

In my hometown, Reno, they hit their all-time record high last week, 108. Still close to 100 for a few more days (it's a dry heat, but still . . . ). The fire danger is the worst it's been in years.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I agree that the air quality is a much bigger issue than heat. In the next couple of days we will be doing most of our riding in the am.


+1....I feel like I can ride anywhere from 18 F to 105 F if the air quality is alright. If air quality goes bunk, I like to take it slow and steady so as to not burn my lungs and esophagus.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Meat Foot said:


> +1....I feel like I can ride anywhere from 18 F to 105 F if the air quality is alright. If air quality goes bunk, I like to take it slow and steady so as to not burn my lungs and esophagus.


Unfortunately, the air quality takes a nose dive here anytime the temp gets over 90. The commute into work isn't so bad, but the ride home is like trying to breathe jello.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The world is upside down. It's currently 75* in Southern California.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Meat Foot said:


> Thermostat set to H-E-L-L here in Portland, Oregon.  How about everyone else?


H-E-L-L +1 here, about an hour south of Portland. 

And no, it's not a dry heat.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Meat Foot said:


> Thermostat set to H-E-L-L here in Portland, Oregon.  How about everyone else?
> 
> [Credit for the intro (loosly) goes to Top Gun]:thumbsup:


Funny, I was once told that Portland had PERFECT weather, not too cold in the winter and not too hot in summer. Now all I here is how much his roof leaks in the winter and how hot it gets there in the summer, and it is a beatiful 73 deg here in Denver, although awefully humid. 54% (Dew point is 55). Certainly not the 3 H's


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> The world is upside down. It's currently 75* in Southern California.


Nice, send some our way. :smilewinkgrin: I long for the days when it is 72 with a S-SW wind at 5-10 MPH


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*A line of thunderstorm just blew through DC.*



Meat Foot said:


> Thermostat set to H-E-L-L here in Portland, Oregon.  How about everyone else?
> 
> [Credit for the intro (loosly) goes to Top Gun]:thumbsup:


Cleared out the air and the temps dropped 20 degrees (from the high 90s to the 70s).

We are riding tonight!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Funny, I was once told that Portland had PERFECT weather, not too cold in the winter and not too hot in summer.


The only place with "PERFECT" weather is of course, SoCal. :thumbsup: 

But compared to pretty much any place east of the Rockies (excepting Denver) western Oregon is indeed pretty mellow. I grew up in the midwest (MN and MO) and there isn't any time of the year where I find myself saying, "Gee, I wish I still lived back there..."


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't even ride yesterday. It was supposed to be 100. On my deck, it was 109! I couldn't ride today because I had to go home in the middle of the day for an electrical inspection, and didn't want to get back to work looking like I just got out of a stinky pool, and didn't want to have to take another shower.

Tomorrow should be nice (afternoon storms, but that's fine - we need some rain), and Thursday should be primo!


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

*Lucky...*

rrr: 
Almost there! 
Edit: Whoa! Look at the size of that thing! It's huge!


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Meat Foot said:


> rrr:
> Almost there!
> Edit: Whoa! Look at the size of that thing! It's huge!


How will we ever get that on the album cover. 

Officially, it was 104 yesterday in Medford. _However_, the time/temperature sign I saw at a bank said 107.  And it's not even county fair week yet.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

another summer day in the upper 60's here...


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

we're having a cooling trend - only 108 today


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*about average*



YuriB said:


> we're having a cooling trend - only 108 today


Yes, 102 is about the average high here in the summer (Fresno, CA). Nice and cool in the mornings, though, around 65-75. And yes, it's a dry heat.

I start to worry on the commute home when it's over 112, though, as the temp over the pavement with all the cars around is probably more like 120.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

It actually rained here in East Tennessee today and only got up to 81F.

By and large it's been in the upper 80s low 90s for the past few weeks.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

YuriB said:


> we're having a cooling trend - only 108 today


Brrrr. Do you recommend a baclava or a traditional beanie? Seriously, I think 108 is about my flash point. I would consider the bus or *gasp* car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Meat Foot said:


> Thermostat set to H-E-L-L here in Portland, Oregon.  How about everyone else?
> 
> [Credit for the intro (loosely) goes to Top Gun]:thumbsup:


I am glad to hear it is cooler there than here.

We are heading south at just the right time to find some cooler weather.

40* C here today, the forecast for the next few days is higher.

102 * works for me.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Funny, I was once told that Portland had PERFECT weather, not too cold in the winter and not too hot in summer. Now all I here is how much his roof leaks in the winter and how hot it gets there in the summer, and it is a beatiful 73 deg here in Denver, although awefully humid. 54% (Dew point is 55). Certainly not the 3 H's


dew point 55 is humid? Oh man, come spend the summer in Houston if you want to learn about humid. We're talkin' mid 70s dew points every day, from mid June until September. I can't wait to move away from this place once school is done!


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

Alabama is hot.
Alabama is humid.
nothing new here


----------



## LEW 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

*5-day forecast*

Our 5-day forecast. Only problem is it will only get hotter thru August and the nights won't start to cool down till late Sept. 

Hot temperatures in the afternoons and high humidity levels will bring our heat index above 105 degrees. Only a slight chance of rain or storms possible with daytime heating. By the weekend, a weakness in the upper atmosphere develops again with good chances of rain.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ah, coastal Maine!*

Thursday, Jul 12
High: 73 °F RealFeel®: 78 °F
Clouds giving way to sun

Thursday Night, Jul 12
Low: 55 °F RealFeel®: 54 °F
Clear

singlecross


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*real nice*

but a good headwind for the ride home


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

oh just 75 degree with light breez. i'm a lucky bastard. heheh i always prefer 80 with light breez and of course sunshine. welcome to northen california [ whistle ]


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

fmbp said:


> dew point 55 is humid? Oh man, come spend the summer in Houston if you want to learn about humid. We're talkin' mid 70s dew points every day, from mid June until September. I can't wait to move away from this place once school is done!



Now we're getting back to decent humidity levels. 92* F and 18% humidity (Dew Point = 43*F) What a beautiful day for a lunch ride downtown. Great scenery too. No pictures, becasue they yell at you when you ask them to smile. I guess I will have to stop and take pics looking down from ontop of a bridge.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

What heat wave? It hasn't broken 75 here in Daly City since last fall! At least it felt that way to me. It's 62 degrees outside right now and foggy. This is probably true for the entire west side of San Francisco as well.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Didn't Mark Twain say something about the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco?


----------

